# BP Meds



## joejr68 (Jul 16, 2010)

This is my first time for BP Meds. Is any thing special or time of day to take Diovan HCT??

Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Risible (Jul 16, 2010)

Check with your physician on that one; it could be important. Your pharmacist may also give you some advice.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 18, 2010)

Ris' is right. Definitely see your doctor, or better yet talk to a pharmacist. They're experts on medicines.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 8, 2010)

Always check with your doctor or pharmacy
BP meds myself I take at regular times with some water and a bite of food.
Usually the medicine box has an instruction leaflet for patients do read it and on the box it states to be ingested with water and/or food if alcohol is not allowed as alcohol influences the working of heart meds. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 10, 2010)

I was instructed to take mine in the morning and find it works quite well for me. But definitely check with your medical professionals.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2010)

If you're allowed to pick, I'd recommend morning. BP meds often have a diuretic effect (=make you pee). It's nicer to pee while you're awake than having to wake up superfast and run to the john! Just be consistent when you take them.


----------

